#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Anti slander spell

## VIRAL

Tell me what you think about this spell. 
If there is confusion and deceit in your life, the norse squirrel god Ratatosk might be to blame. So here is how you put him in his place:

Get two nuts, shelled or unshelled (acorns, chestnuts, and walnuts work but maybe not brazil nuts or pistachios) and a big hammer or rock. Imagine a squirrel caught in a trap. Then say
"You're nothing but a lying punk
you're barking up the wrong tree trunk
you're gonna have to pay for it
I smash your nuts you little ****!" 
and smash the nuts, then sweep them away with you left foot.

----------


## VIRAL

This spell was adapted from another one of my spells so that people without artistic prowess could do it. The original spell involved an image of a squirrel carved out of a potato, a knife was stabbed into it and then slid from side to side, cutting it in half. When I did this spell, right as I finished disposing of the pieces of the potato image, the cat presented my roommate with a dead sqirrel hanging limply from her mouth. I love that cat.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

Come to Britain and use our libel laws.

----------


## VIRAL

Yes, I have heard about those brits and their anti libel laws.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

> This spell was adapted from another one of my spells so that people without artistic prowess could do it. The original spell involved an image of a squirrel carved out of a potato, a knife was stabbed into it and then slid from side to side, cutting it in half. When I did this spell, right as I finished disposing of the pieces of the potato image, the cat presented my roommate with a dead sqirrel hanging limply from her mouth. I love that cat.


Sick! Is there anyone here other than me, that doesn't need to kill an animal or human in effigy or physically to achieve their goals? How backwards is this?

----------


## Elfwyn

You know, if you can get a little slippery elm bark and some yellow yarn or thread, you've got the components for an old school spell.

Tie the yellow string into a series of knots (The number and focus vary from practitioner to practitioner and the situation at hand). In general one is binding the offender's thoughts, speech etc. I've got a copy of this somewhere but anyway, you throw the cord into a fire made of the slippery elm. You can work out the details for yourself.

----------


## ZeldaFitz

Now that makes sense.

----------

